# Question for other green tree frog owners



## twinny (Jun 27, 2009)

How much does your frog eat and how often?

I ask out of curiousity as my green tree frog, Trevor, is a pig!

He ate 4 big woodies last week, and just ate another 5 tonight - he still looks hungry to me!


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 27, 2009)

nfi i only got my 4 today , but they have all had a good feed of crickets and woodies


----------



## billyh (Jun 27, 2009)

i feed mine every second day a few roaches or crickets, and are still quite fat,
they wil eat way more tho.


----------



## FAY (Jun 27, 2009)

As mine are adults...I feed them once a week......I give them as much as they want.They certainly let you know if they have had enough.

As they only eat insects ( a pinky mouse maybe once every six months)..I am not worried about them becoming overweight as they always look fat as that is their shape...no different as in have you ever seen a slim hippo?..LOL

If they weren't adults I would feed them more often.


----------



## twinny (Jun 27, 2009)

Mine is an adult too - well he is 3 or 4ish so i assume that is an adult. I normally only feed him big stuff (woodies) once a week or i chuck 20 crickets in and let him go for it - he loves to hunt them.

I have to watch the woodies though and only do them one at a time as he got attacked by a woody and it gave him a really nasty sore on his nose - tooks weeks to heal properly.

If i give him a pinky, how long till you feed again after that?


----------



## FAY (Jun 27, 2009)

( a pinky mouse maybe once every six months)


----------



## twinny (Jun 27, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> ( a pinky mouse maybe once every six months)


 

ok, dumb question, but i am assuming you mean no more than 2 pinkies a year - After your frog has eaten a pinky, how long would you not feed him for (as in crickets, woodies etc)?


----------



## FAY (Jun 27, 2009)

This is what I give them, you may want to give them more.
Pinkys have a high fat content so I don't give them too often. I personally choose to only give them that amount.
It is totally up to you.


----------



## Geckogod (Jun 29, 2009)

I feed mine every two or three days, with either crickets or woodies, whichever one I decide to buy for the weeks supply, and I feed them one pinky each every two weeks, with GTF's they are usually just fat my two are only around two years old and are big fatties but they are still very active at night and when I wake up my gravel in the tank is shifted and the plants are dug up or the thermometer is on the wrong side of the tank and they pretty much mess everything up lol


----------



## froggielocks (Jul 2, 2009)

i feed my (adult) GTF 4-5 small to medium crickets each day


----------

